# Organised fight for charity



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok so as you know there's been an on going feud with that weirdo @sjacks and amongst many others myself. All sorts of accusations flying about so I propose an organised fight of someone VS Sjacks. I'm more than willing to step up for it. Providing it's organised properly, no running to the police afterwards so some waiver would need to be drafted up prior.

all proceeds to go to a charity of either of ours choice. Sounds like it would be a good laugh to Me, I've not stepped in the ring for over 4 years now so i would suggest a time in the new year to hold it.

Whats people's thoughts on this? Would anyone be prepared to watch or help organise it? I reckon my old club in Scunthorpe would host it and referee it.

this is purely for entertainment and whatever the outcome both people will he expected to shake hands and show respect.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like I best get these back on ASAP!


----------



## dcm (May 22, 2016)

I'll fight you both for a happy meal


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Mental health charities and the RSPCA would be looking to shut this down straight away and probably pursue you for criminal convictions. Vulnerable people are no joke these days. No joke at all. Cant even use window licker jokes, never mind getting them in a ring and handing them a Rocky Balboa dream.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Pimp said:


> Mental health charities and the RSPCA would be looking to shut this down straight away and probably pursue you for criminal convictions. Vulnerable people are no joke these days. No joke at all. Cant even use window licker jokes, never mind getting them in a ring and handing them a Rocky Balboa dream.


 Yeah not cool @Haunted_Sausage you can't just get the severely mentally ill in a ring and hand them a beating mate.... even if it's for charity.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Watch, he won't reply to this.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah not cool @Haunted_Sausage you can't just get the severely mentally ill in a ring and hand them a beating mate.... even if it's for charity.


 But what if they're just mentally hilarious?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> But what if they're just mentally hilarious?


 It's a thin line...


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Someone could totally make t-shirts fir it too!!!!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> It's a thin line...


 Don't bring his hairline in to it mate!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah not cool @Haunted_Sausage you can't just get the severely mentally ill in a ring and hand them a beating mate.... even if it's for charity.


 I didn't know he's mentally ill.

But then again, aren't we all to some degree?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I didn't know he's mentally ill.
> 
> But then again, aren't we all to some degree?


 The voices in my head tell me I'm just fine.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> The voices in my head tell me I'm just fine.


 The voices in another's head are telling someone else to fight for charity. Seems to me a thin veneer of civilisation to cover blood lust combined with a good dose of anger and frustration.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I didn't know he's mentally ill.
> 
> But then again, aren't we all to some degree?


 Think there's a difference between mentally ill and maybe having a few issues, I'd agree tho think you have to have some sort of a screw loose to carry on like we do.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmmmm I guess if he isn't of sound mind then it's not fair at all. @sjacks can you confirm your mental status and capacity please. If your somehow 'all there' then the offer stands.

If your as most suspect, then the offer is retracted


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@Haunted_Sausage

A very politically correct challenge. Never heard one like that before in any bar or club!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AncientOldBloke said:


> The voices in another's head are telling someone else to fight for charity. Seems to me a thin veneer of civilisation to cover blood lust combined with a good dose of anger and frustration.


 He definitely has that split personality disorder and completely believes his other personalities are completely different people.

even when you present @sjacks with photos of himself as @GCMAX he will still irrefutably deny its him.

he also argues with himself between personalities like he's demonstrated with his @Lego Body persona.


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Working till 530

Reply later or at dinner if my dad allows me to have my S9, he keeps telling me off for using it when i should be selling cookers

Pussy


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Posted on wrong account


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lego Body said:


> Posted on wrong account


 I'm confused as f**k, @Ultrasonic was sure you were @sjacks and he's a scientist!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm confused as f**k, @Ultrasonic was sure you were @sjacks and he's a scientist!


 same person bro, posts equally weird s**t on both accounts, has some kind of personality disorder.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> same person bro, posts equally weird s**t on both accounts, has some kind of personality disorder.


 s**t if that's really him..... that's f**ked up man


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> A very politically correct challenge. Never heard one like that before in any bar or club!


 I'm a decent fair kind of guy. I think it would be a good laugh for all involved and maybe teach Sjacks a valuable lesson about offering people out online?

Mum not saying I'm Mohammed 'I'm ard' Bruce lee. But I did spend many years kickboxing and I'm certain I could make him cry


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm certain I could make him cry


 when going in dry


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

In


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I hear theres a good boxing club in ferryhill that would be a good place 4 the fight

@LeeDaLifter will b ring girl


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> He definitely has that split personality disorder and completely believes his other personalities are completely different people.
> 
> even when you present @sjacks with photos of himself as @GCMAX he will still irrefutably deny its him.
> 
> he also argues with himself between personalities like he's demonstrated with his @Lego Body persona.


 Ain't that the plot from the film "Primal Fear"? starring Richard on Gear


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Ain't that the plot from the film "Primal Fear"? starring Richard on Gear


 I think the newer film called "split" starring James Mcavoy would be more accurate.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm a decent fair kind of guy. I think it would be a good laugh for all involved and *maybe teach Sjacks a valuable lesson* about offering people out online?
> 
> Mum not saying I'm Mohammed 'I'm ard' Bruce lee. But I did spend many years kickboxing and I'm certain I could make him cry


 From the 3 posts above yours, how do you even know that the geeza who turns up is gonna be SJacks? You only challenged SJacks. What if he turns up as GCMax or another one of his personalities?

So, I guess whoever turns up, the best thing to say would be "Hi. How are WE today?"

Then fight them all. The good news is that they share one body so you only need to do it the once. :thumb

UNLESS....one of the personalities floats out the body while it falls on a knockout. See film called "Fallen" starring ar Denzel.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AncientOldBloke said:


> From the 3 above posts, how do you even know that the geeza who turns up is gonna be SJacks? You only challenged SJacks. What if he turns up as GCMax or anther one of his personalities?
> 
> So, I guess whoever turns up, the best thing to say would be "Hi. How are WE today?"


 Good point I think @GCMAX is his most f**ked up personality he's a sick f**k, some of the stuff he used to come out with, he's also got a lot more bodyhair than @sjacks and wouldn't realky want to be touching it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> From the 3 posts above yours, how do you even know that the geeza who turns up is gonna be SJacks? You only challenged SJacks. What if he turns up as GCMax or another one of his personalities?
> 
> So, I guess whoever turns up, the best thing to say would be "Hi. How are WE today?"
> 
> Then fight them all. The good news is that they share one body so you only need to do it once. :thumb


 Reminds me of cactus jack, dude love, mick foley and mankind from WWF. 1 man 4 personas!

+ mr.socko 'that stinking nasty sock' which he had on his feet in the door pose pic


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Was toying with idea of not reading this further.

But my innate love, fascination and curiosity of the human condition keeps bringing me back.

Now I'm off tren, I've turned into frikkin Ghandhi!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Reminds me of cactus jack, dude love, mick foley and mankind from WWF. 1 man 4 personas!
> 
> + mr.socko 'that stinking nasty sock' which he had on his feet in the door pose pic
> 
> View attachment 164829


 Mankind looks in better nik

what kind fight we talking? Any rules, no uppercuts?

Careful m8 what if @sjacks gans raj? Then ya f**ked


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Mankind looks in better nik
> 
> what kind fight we talking? Any rules, no uppercuts?
> 
> Careful m8 what if @sjacks gans raj? Then ya f**ked


 Haha im thinking KB as that's what I did for a good few years prior. Uppercuts, knees, elbows.... it's all game 

love a nice spinning backfist or elbow


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm confused as f**k, @Ultrasonic was sure you were @sjacks and he's a scientist!


 WTF is going on here. @Matt6210 I thought you were @banzi if not apologies :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

babyarm said:


> WTF is going on here. @Matt6210 I thought you were @banzi if not apologies :whistling:


 I've only heard good things about @banzi so no need to apologise mate, I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

we do this in my area everybody gets involved its sick. If it's for charity I'll fight any1 here I wanna have a crack at vetran he seems my type of guy


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Mankind looks in better nik
> 
> what kind fight we talking? Any rules, no uppercuts?
> 
> Careful m8 what if @sjacks gans raj? Then ya f**ked


 Don't forget he's got 3 mates


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Uppercuts, knees, elbows.... it's all game
> 
> love a nice spinning backfist or elbow


 No idea what you just said. But it sounds like a good plan nonetheless!

Er...is the spinning backfist or elbow something sexual?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

babyarm said:


> WTF is going on here. @Matt6210 I thought you were @banzi if not apologies :whistling:


 I've been 'accused' of being BryanTheBeef.

But the only thing beefy about me is my vindaloo.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> No idea what you just said. But it sounds like a good plan nonetheless!
> 
> Er...is the *spinning backfist or elbow something sexual?*


 It could be! Haha nah just one of my favourite moves. When your opponents is close and on the offensive you can throw in a spinning back fist or elbow and you have a very high chance of them taking a nap afterwards


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I've been 'accused' of being BryanTheBeef.
> 
> But the only thing beefy about me is my vindaloo.


 No chance. There's not been anyone here like you and there never will. You are the ancient one :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It could be! Haha nah just one of my favourite moves. When your opponents is close and on the offensive you can throw in a spinning back fist or elbow and you have a very high chance of them taking a nap afterwards


 Not with sjacks just go over his head mate, unless you fight on your knees?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

babyarm said:


> No chance. There's not been anyone here like you and there never will. You are the ancient one :thumb


 Age. Tick.

Wisdom? Er...work is still in progress


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Not with sjacks just go over his head mate, unless you fight on your knees?


 Maybe everything in house is just oversized? Nahhh im pretty sure he is a proper midget! 6'3" vs 5' 4"? Hmmmmn


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> we do this in my area everybody gets involved its sick. If it's for charity I'll fight any1 here I wanna have a crack at vetran he seems my type of guy


 I blew a fit here twice in 3 years.

1st was a closed-minded kid with zero life experience but had already adopted the attitude of "It can't be done. Its impossible. If I can't do not then nobody can. Therefore you're lying."

2nd was a really ugly one. A jumped up nobody chav trying to convince me that he's rich and successful because he had overdrafts, loans, car finance and mortgage. What I call a soldier ant. Bet he cries like a 9 yr old girl and needs anti depressants when or if he loses his payslip income. Called me ISIS. After 5 concurrent generations of my ancestors politically or militarily fighting for democracy and free speech! He's the only fudmucker here I've ever blocked.

The rest I can handle.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

During the fight

and then after the fight if causes @sjacks to change his whole life. Get's himself a tasty non white new mrs, finally shaves off his scraggly monk cut and makes vests instead of t shirts.

Some would say that this is all down to @Haunted_Sausage as a true visionary in to the human mind.

View attachment 164831


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Maybe everything in house is just oversized? Nahhh im pretty sure he is a proper midget! *6'3" vs 5' 4"? *Hmmmmn


 I tried a midget once.

Hadda stop halfway!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've thought about it from time to time...

Is it morally acceptable to punch a mentally retarded person in the face, if they attacked you?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

And, in a strange cliff-hanger series finale twist to this most excellent British-written BBC drama, it appears in Season 2 that, shock, horror, @Haunted_SausageIS Sjacks! Remember, ar Matty said he fights with himself sometimes?

Season 2 will be broadcast next Autumn. The BBC regret to inform you that they cant afford the pay hike the actor is demanding. Yes I said actor, not actors. Cos it's all one guy! Watch Season 2 for excellent most UTD CGI where Haunted / Sjacks fights himself!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I've thought about it from time to time...
> 
> Is it morally acceptable to punch a mentally retarded person in the face, if that attacked you?


 I swore at a guy in a wheelchair cos he's being an asshole. Didn't have the guts to mention the wheelchair during my rant though.

To answer your question, yes it's morally acceptable. In Ancient Greece or Ghengis Khan's time. But not in Western Yurp in 2018.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I swore at a guy in a wheelchair cos he's being an asshole. Didn't have the guts to mention the wheelchair during my rant though.
> 
> To answer your question, yes it's morally acceptable. In Ancient Greece or Ghengis Khan's time. But not in Western Yurp in 2018.


 In modern Greece we call each other retard and it's totally cool :cool2:

x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

I can see the term sjacks replacing retard quite nicely in English slang.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

anna1 said:


> In modern Greece we call each other retard and it's totally cool :cool2:
> 
> x


 Yeah.

That's cos you are.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I swore at a guy in a wheelchair cos he's being an asshole. Didn't have the guts to mention the wheelchair during my rant though.
> 
> To answer your question, yes it's morally acceptable. In Ancient Greece or Ghengis Khan's time. But not in Western Yurp in 2018.


 What if he/she came at you with a bladed weapon tho..? You can either live, or live a life of Shame for being known as 'the man who punched a mentally retarded person.'

........


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Yeah.
> 
> That's cos you are.


 Thanx :redface:

x


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

anna1 said:


> In modern Greece we call each other retard and it's totally cool :cool2:
> 
> x


 A country that couldn't even control it's own economy.... Not surprised it's cool!


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Thanx :redface:
> 
> x


 A retard, not cool


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Archaic said:


> What if he/she came at you with a bladed weapon tho..? You can either live, or live a life of Shame for being known as 'the man who punched a mentally retarded person.'
> 
> ........


 f**k man. I know a lotta things.

But I dunno how to handle a trenned, halo'd, TNE'd wheelchair mofo with a 'tude and a blade.

You know Archaic I wont be able to sleep tonight cos of nightmares of a mad, knife-wielding bastard in a wheelchair. Thanks mate.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Archaic said:


> What if he/she came at you with a bladed weapon tho..? You can either live, or live a life of Shame for being known as 'the man who punched a mentally retarded person.'
> 
> ........


 It might of just been a walking stick?

this reminds me of a time we used to play 5 a side football, my mate got banned for smacking a deaf kid, he didn't know we were playing a deaf team and the lad got up in his face after he tackled him making stupid noises(which we now know were his attempts at talking)

all in all pretty funny.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pimp said:


> A country that couldn't even control it's own economy.... Not surprised it's cool!


 We control our home economy just fine though

who's on antidepressants?

Not the Greeks

who actually goes out to meet people?

The Greeks

Who doesn't have to load their credit card to spend 187 days wasted in the sun ?

The Greeks

bite me

x


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

anna1 said:


> We control our home economy just fine though
> 
> who's on antidepressants?
> 
> ...


 As triggered as Sjacks when he see's a full head of hair.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Thanx :redface:
> 
> x


 Feel free to insult me in return. Then I'll challenge you to some fisticuffs cos it seems to be all the rage now. Hey, you wanted equality.

Don't worry you'll win. I was severely beaten by the neighbourhood bully last week. So I'm not speaking to her ever again.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Feel free to insult me in return. Then I'll challenge you to some fisticuffs cos it seems to be all the rage now. Hey, you wanted equality.
> 
> Don't worry you'll win. I was severely beaten by the neighbourhood bully last week. So I'm not speaking to her ever again.


 No no worries

facts are facts . No offence taken


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

anna1 said:


> We control our home economy just fine though
> 
> who's on antidepressants?
> 
> ...


 Was gonna type something very similar hahaha


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll chuck a grand in for a good cause


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Loser gets bummed.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

So @Oioi has kindly contributed £1000! It's all down to wether or not @sjacks is going to step/climb up to the plate now. Or is he as most suspect all talk???

@sjacks I'm not going to get into any slagging match with you, the offers been laid out to settle it away from the forum and all for a good cause.

I'll put £500 in the pot myself. You could throw in a fridge freezer or something?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Do you need a bouncer for your fight to make sure things dont get out of hand


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

When we find a good one we'll hire him.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> When we find a good one we'll hire him.


 Ouch :lol:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm trying to get challenged to a fight y'see.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> So @Oioi has kindly contributed £1000! It's all down to wether or not @sjacks is going to step/climb up to the plate now. Or is he as most suspect all talk???
> 
> @sjacks I'm not going to get into any slagging match with you, the offers been laid out to settle it away from the forum and all for a good cause.
> 
> I'll put £500 in the pot myself. You could throw in a fridge freezer or something?


 I feel compelled to get the hand in my pocket for charity


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ok so as you know there's been an on going feud with that weirdo @sjacks and amongst many others myself. All sorts of accusations flying about so I propose an organised fight of someone VS Sjacks. I'm more than willing to step up for it. Providing it's organised properly, no running to the police afterwards so some waiver would need to be drafted up prior.
> 
> all proceeds to go to a charity of either of ours choice. Sounds like it would be a good laugh to Me, I've not stepped in the ring for over 4 years now so i would suggest a time in the new year to hold it.
> 
> ...


 You want to fight me? Ok, we fight outside, bare knuckle. Name the place and the time and I'll be there. When I win, you delete your account and stop stalking me.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> You want to fight me? Ok, we fight outside, bare knuckle. Name the place and the time and I'll be there. When I win, you delete your account and stop stalking me.


 And if you lose?


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

sjacks said:


> You want to fight me? Ok, we fight outside, bare knuckle. Name the place and the time and I'll be there. When I win, you delete your account and stop stalking me.


 If you're going

I'll definitely be there


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> And if you lose?


 I won't.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I won't.


 So he has to delete his account if he loses, but you're not offering to do the same if you lose?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> So he has to delete his account if he loses, but you're not offering to do the same if you lose?


 I've already stated my demands now he has to demand something, that's how this works.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I've already stated my demands now he has to demand something, that's how this works.


 Do you have any boxing experience? ( watching Rocky 4 doesn't count ).


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Fking best thread ever!

Bet the two of them will become mates. Wossname (the red faced guy who sold his employer's van to pikeys) once wrote that he first beats them up, then befriends them.

Edit: Vetran


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Loser gets bummed.


 Sweet, Ill do it. I've never lost a fight before.

First time for everything, and its for a good cause!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> And if you lose?


 A filmed session with me


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sjacks said:


> You want to fight me? Ok, we fight outside, bare knuckle. Name the place and the time and I'll be there. When I win, you delete your account and stop stalking me.


 Don't talk s**t, you'll just run to the police! Let's do it properly and for charity. Why would you object? It's a way we can sort it out fairly and raise money for charity at the same time as well as have a good laugh.

Or are you just too scared? Knowing you'd get knocked all over? You've given it the big'un on here to me and many others so now your chance to prove your not an absolute fanny.

Bt refusing your basically admitting your a gobshite pussyhole


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Don't talk s**t, you'll just run to the police! Let's do it properly and for charity. Why would you object? It's a way we can sort it out fairly and raise money for charity at the same time as well as have a good laugh.
> 
> Or are you just too scared? Knowing you'd get knocked all over? You've given it the big'un on here to me and many others so now your chance to prove your not an absolute fanny.
> 
> Bt refusing your basically admitting your a gobshite pussyhole


 f**k charity. I'm free tomorrow. Name the place, a park would do.

When you're ready to get your face smashed in let me know... or are you just a wimpy pussy as I suspected all along?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> f**k charity. I'm free tomorrow. Name the place, a park would do.
> 
> When you're ready to get your face smashed in let me know... or are you just a wimpy pussy as I suspected all along?


 Needs a neutral person there to make sure there's fair play.

You still haven't said what your fighting expericence is yet lol.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ok so as you know there's been an on going feud with that weirdo @sjacks and amongst many others myself. All sorts of accusations flying about so I propose an organised fight of *someone *VS Sjacks.


 Come on sausage boy, I promise I won't f**k you up so bad you won't be able to say the word "invention".


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sjacks said:


> f**k charity. I'm free tomorrow. Name the place, a park would do.
> 
> When you're ready to get your face smashed in let me know... or are you just a wimpy pussy as I suspected all along?


 Coming from the guy who threatens to go to the police every few days and who claims to have already called the police on me.... I want to fight you in a ring so you can't go to the cops crying.

I have no objection to fighting you outside or wherever but you'll need to sign a disclaimer prior. We know your a little bitch.

whats your reason for refusing to fight in a ring like normal people? Proceeds for charity, film it to upload here for a good laugh..... anyone of sound mind would accept yet you won't? Strange that!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Needs a neutral person there to make sure there's fair play.
> 
> You still haven't said what your fighting expericence is yet lol.


 Exactly, it should be done in a ring properly. Not sure what he is so afraid of?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Coming from the guy who threatens to go to the police every few days and who claims to have already called the police on me.... I want to fight you in a ring so you can't go to the cops crying.
> 
> I have no objection to fighting you outside or wherever but you'll need to sign a disclaimer prior. We know your a little bitch.
> 
> whats your reason for refusing to fight in a ring like normal people? Proceeds for charity, film it to upload here for a good laugh..... anyone of sound mind would accept yet you won't? Strange that!


 Pussy. I won't go to the cops. We fight, no rules. Whoever gets knocked out first loses.

Remember, you started this sh1t by calling me out, I'm prepared to answer that call but you seem like you're getting cold feet.

Tomorrow, a park, pick one. Bring a friend to film it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sjacks said:


> Pussy. I won't go to the cops. We fight, no rules. Whoever gets knocked out first loses.
> 
> Remember, you started this sh1t by calling me out, I'm prepared to answer that call but you seem like you're getting cold feet.
> 
> Tomorrow, a park, pick one. Bring a friend to film it.


 I'm getting cold feet? How? I've offered you out under proper circumstances yet you won't? What's your reason for being too scared to fight properly?

Youve already contacted the police scared of me!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sjacks said:


> I'm prepared to answer that call but you seem like you're getting cold feet.
> 
> Tomorrow, a park, pick one. Bring a friend to film it.


 This is starting to sound like some Liam Neeson sh!t.

Sjacks wants sausage for breakfast, lunch and tea tomoz!!


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Pussy. I won't go to the cops. We fight, no rules. Whoever gets knocked out first loses.
> 
> Remember, you started this sh1t by calling me out, I'm prepared to answer that call but you seem like you're getting cold feet.
> 
> Tomorrow, a park, pick one. *Bring a friend to film it.*


 Because you don't have any?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Fight in a ring you can't go to the cops, simple as that. All proceeds for charity, a good day for all. But your too scared! Haha what a fanny you really are


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm getting cold feet? How? I've offered you out under proper circumstances yet you won't? What's your reason for being too scared to fight properly?
> 
> Youve already contacted the police scared of me!


 Yeah I did when you threatened to burn down a business, let's not deviate, keep this on track. I am prepared to fight you tomorrow in a park of your choice, name the park, bring a pal to film it. Are you in or not?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> This is starting to sound like some Liam Neeson sh!t.
> 
> Sjacks wants sausage for breakfast, lunch and tea tomoz!!


 Something tells me he gets a lot of sausage day and night


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Something tells me he gets a lot of sausage day and night


 PUSSY


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sjacks said:


> Yeah I did when you threatened to burn down a business, let's not deviate, keep this on track. I am prepared to fight you tomorrow in a park of your choice, name the park, bring a pal to film it. Are you in or not?


 I'll fight you in a ring as you'll merely run to the cops again like the pussy you are. You know I won't fight you in a random park like some kid. This is your only way out, like saying 'I'll fight you on the moon, tonight'

f**got!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, if you ever hit puberty and grow up, I'll happily fight you in any designated ring where you can't run to the police afterwards. Let me know if you ever develop and testicles


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

End of threAd @sjacks is too scared to fight in a ring like normal people

bless him


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'll fight you in a ring as you'll merely run to the cops again like the pussy you are. You know I won't fight you in a random park like some kid. This is your only way out, like saying 'I'll fight you on the moon, tonight'
> 
> f**got!


 A f**got calling me a f**got, fu**ing priceless :lol: Hey sausage boy Kirk, you start s**t you can't finish.

*Offer is open for tomorrow.*

I'm off to do some training now but I won't train legs in case you get the courage to step the fcuk up for tomorrow and if you do...

...here's a park, half way between my house and yours, can't say fairer than that. How about 12 noon tomorrow?

https://www.google.com/maps/place/School+Ln,+Old+Cantley,+Doncaster+DN3+3QG/@53.5121952,-1.0594613,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x48790f0627c238f7:0xdf3594090516c34c!8m2!3d53.5121952!4d-1.0572726


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> End of threAd @sjacks is too scared to fight in a ring like normal people
> 
> bless him


 He's tough enough to fight in a park but not a ring? Yeah, he's trying to weasel out of it.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> A f**got calling me a f**got, fu**ing priceless :lol: Hey sausage boy Kirk, you start s**t you can't finish.
> 
> *Offer is open for tomorrow.*
> 
> ...


 You're not giving him enough time, that's too short notice.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> He's tough enough to fight in a park but not a ring? Yeah, he's trying to weasel out of it.


 Of course he is, he's trying to save face by making a ridiculous scenario.

anyone willing to fight would happily step into the ring. Instead he will wait till 12:15 tomorrow and make a ridiculous post about me being too scared to turn up....

yawn!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Of course he is, he's trying to save face by making a ridiculous scenario.
> 
> anyone willing to fight would happily step into the ring. Instead he will wait till 12:15 tomorrow and make a ridiculous post about me being too scared to turn up....
> 
> yawn!


 So you're coming? Say the word. I'll be early.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sjacks said:


> So you're coming? Say the word. I'll be early.


 I'm not knocking you out in a public park, tell me WHY you wouldn't fight in a ring? A place designed for it? Where you can't go to the police after

i offered you out and you've pussied out, it's ok. Just understand your place in life now


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Has anyone from UKM ever met up and fought before?

Last time this happened was @trey1 and @LeeDaLifter Trey was there waiting but Lee never showed up, was disappointing :lol:


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Pick a park

I vote for Paultons Park


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> So you're coming? Say the word. I'll be early.


 Why are you scared of fighting in a ring? Charity fights are always fought in rings, not parks lol.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm not knocking you out in a public park, tell me WHY you wouldn't fight in a ring? A place designed for it? Where you can't go to the police after
> 
> i offered you out and you've pussied out, it's ok. Just understand your place in life now


 Weak and pathetic answer. I don't want any publicity, I don't want to do a charity event, I just want to fight you one on one but you are a COWARD.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Has anyone from UKM ever met up and fought before?
> 
> Last time this happened was @trey1 and @LeeDaLifter Trey was there waiting but Lee never showed up, was disappointing :lol:


 No i think the Trey/Lee thing was the only one in the three years ive been here. Even then, there was no fight.

Hey Cyp, you wanna fight? We can meet halfway. In Dubai.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

If @sjacks loses, he has to shave his Bobbly Charlton fro off, shove a dildo up his arse and video himself doing a set of pull ups with @Poolside 's little girl tickling his balls and shouting "Autastic"


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Why are you scared of fighting in a ring? Charity fights are always fought in rings.


 Agreed. It's ok he's too scared.... never mind.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Weak and pathetic answer. I don't want any publicity, I don't want to do a charity event, *I just want to fight you one on one* but you are a COWARD.


 What do you think happens in a ring Einstein? Sausage and a mate fights you?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> No i think the Trey/Lee thing was the only one in the three years ive been here.


 Was good fun watching that unfold, @trey1 giving us a live stream of pictures in Ferryhill :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Pimp said:


> If @sjacks loses, he has to shave his Bobbly Charlton fro off, shove a dildo up his arse and video himself doing a set of pull ups with @Poolside 's little girl tickling his balls and shouting "Autastic"


 It won't happen, he won't agree to a fight, he's obviously scared


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> What do you think happens in a ring Einstein? Sausage and a mate fights you?


 Yep, somehow it makes me the coward? Lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You can run away in a park, but you can't in a ring. @Sjacks is a pussy.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

2 grown men Fighting in a park at dinner time on a Sunday, that will be lovely for all the kids playing to watch


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Weak and pathetic answer. I don't want any publicity, I don't want to do a charity event, I just want to fight you one on one but you are a COWARD.


 To be fair, @Haunted_Sausage set the rules in the first post, you changed them, you cannot call him a coward for wanting to stick to the original rules


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@Sjacks wants to be able to escape if he starts losing, or he wants to bring a weapon or some other shady sh1t. He defo plans on wearing running spikes on the park.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

jd said:


> 2 grown men Fighting in a park at dinner time on a Sunday, that will be lovely for all the kids playing to watch


 Maybe that's why he wants the park... Kids watching..... 
1 grown man and 1 stunted growth individual midget type of dwarfy person


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

jd said:


> 2 grown men Fighting in a park at dinner time on a Sunday, that will be lovely for all the kids playing to watch


 I wouldn't do it mate? It's a ring like normal people or nothing


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> @Sjacks want to be able to escape if he starts losing, or he wants to bring a weapon or some other shady sh1t.


 That was my thinking, then after call the cops on me AGAIN!


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I wouldn't do it mate? It's a ring like normal people or nothing


 It's not the gym where dickhead dobbs I mean dynamite is affiliated to is it?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Far too many excuses from both of you.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Hey Cyp, you wanna fight? We can meet halfway. In Dubai.


 Is there a park there? :lol:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> To be fair, @Haunted_Sausage set the rules in the first post, you changed them, you cannot call him a coward for wanting to stick to the original rules


 He wants to fight me, I accepted. My rules are we fight outside tomorrow, no publicity then we can sort out this issue he has with me but the problem is he's a wimpy little puff.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

sjacks said:


> He wants to fight me, I accepted. My rules are we fight outside tomorrow, no publicity then we can sort out this issue he has with me but the problem is he's a wimpy little puff.


 Like a cheese puff? or a man that sexual desires a man kind of old school insult poof?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Is there a park there? :lol:


 Only a desert.

Just come. It'll be a laugh. I know a great Thai for after the fight.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I wouldn't do it mate? It's a ring like normal people or nothing


 How about I knock on your door tomorrow in Doncaster and we fight in your garden, I'm up for that. What's the matter Kirk?

Edit: OR you can come round to my house in Wakefield, any time, just knock.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

sjacks said:


> He wants to fight me, I accepted. My rules are we fight outside tomorrow, no publicity then we can sort out this issue he has with me but the problem is he's a wimpy little puff.


 Why are you so against a ring where it is properly organised and each party signs a waver?

You're both adults, not 14 year olds fighting in a park after a litre of white lightning, do it properly


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Why don't you make it fair.....

no ring....

no park...

meet in a weatherspoons toilet and have a wank off....

1st to spunk gets 3 points

most cum gets 3 points

Best consistency 2 points

only fair way I can see of finally settling this I've had a word with @drwae and he's more than happy to referee.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Only a desert.
> 
> Just come. It'll be a laugh. I know a great Thai for after the fight.


 As long as there is no throwing sand in the eyes, or uppercuts, and if there's a ring I'm not fighting

Thai sounds good though, so no mouth or throat punches, should probably stay away from the belly too

OK if we just kick each others legs?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Why are you so against a ring where it is properly organised and each party signs a waver?
> 
> You're both adults, not 14 year olds fighting in a park after a litre of white lightning, do it properly


 I don't want that kind of publicity, this freak has been stalking me and making threats against members of my family and a business. I'm more than willing to fracture his skull if he wants to fight me, offers stand.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> @Sjacks wants to be able to escape if he starts losing, or he wants to bring a weapon or some other shady sh1t. He defo plans on wearing running spikes on the park.


 You know I've never hit anyone in my whole life? I've always managed grab something and used that.

Bringing one pre-meditated is a different game though.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Why don't you make it fair.....
> 
> no ring....
> 
> ...


 Will you be the ref/fluffer?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> Why are you so against a ring where it is properly organised and each party signs a waver?
> 
> You're both adults, not 14 year olds fighting in a park after a litre of white lightning, do it properly


 Nobodies organising anything properly. These pair aren't fu**ing you tube celebs. If it's just a straightener they could fight anywhere they want, a fights a fight. s**t like this brings a new level to the term internet hard men it's laughable.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

sjacks said:


> I don't want that kind of publicity, this freak has been stalking me and making threats against members of my family and a business. I'm more than willing to fracture his skull if he wants to fight me, offers stand.


 Park is a lot more public than a ring, I doubt there will be 1000 people buying tickets and I'm guessing it's not being broadcast on Sky Sports that night


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I don't want that kind of publicity, this freak has been stalking me and making threats against members of my family and a business. I'm more than willing to fracture his skull if he wants to fight me, offers stand.


 Need a proper venue so there's no funny business. Why are you ducking it? In fact, we don't need to do it for charity, just you and sausage in the ring and see what the score is.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> WIll you be the ref/fluffer?


 @drwae seemed well up for it mate, don't really want to piss on his bonfire.

Don't you think he's qualified?

he assures me he's had a lot of experience with other blokes cocks, other blokes spunk and "spunk offs"


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Why don't you make it fair.....
> 
> no ring....
> 
> ...


 Ah finally.

Matty's back with his own unique brand of reason and common sense to arrive at a fair solution to all interested parties.

EXCEPT Haunted has stipulated on a charity. Now you'll have to modify and adapt.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Nobodies organising anything properly. These pair aren't fu**ing you tube celebs. If it's just a straightener they could fight anywhere they want, a fights a fight. s**t like this brings a new level to the term internet hard men it's laughable.


 Entertaining though


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> As long as there is no throwing sand in the eyes, or uppercuts, and if there's a ring I'm not fighting
> 
> Thai sounds good though, so no mouth or throat punches, should probably stay away from the belly too
> 
> OK if we just kick each others legs?


 Pfft!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @drwae seemed well up for it mate, don't really want to piss on his bonfire.
> 
> Don't you think he's qualified?
> 
> he assures me he's had a lot of experience with other blokes cocks, other blokes spunk and "spunk offs"


 I concur, if @drwae has the experience/stamina/wrist strength he's the man for the (hand) job.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> Entertaining though


 Highly.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Ah finally.
> 
> Matty's back with his own unique brand of reason and common sense to arrive at a fair solution to all interested parties.
> 
> EXCEPT Haunted has stipulated on a charity. Now you'll have to modify and adapt.


 Cant we use the proceeds to bake cakes for a charity bake sale?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Park is a lot more public than a ring, I doubt there will be 1000 people buying tickets and I'm guessing it's not being broadcast on Sky Sports that night


 No it isn't. It's more private, easy to find a secluded spot in a park with lots of trees whereas a ring where the event is organized and there's loads of people filming it. f**k that.

I'm sick of these excuses, I'm willing to fight tomorrow any place, f**k it, my house, his house, a park, a street. Name the place.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> Cant we use the proceeds to bake cakes for a charity bake sale?


 Thought you wanted those latex hot pants?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Ah finally.
> 
> Matty's back with his own unique brand of reason and common sense to arrive at a fair solution to all interested parties.
> 
> EXCEPT Haunted has stipulated on a charity. Now you'll have to modify and adapt.


 Made me genuinely laugh out loud mate


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Will you be the ref/*fluffer*?


 Lol lol!


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

sjacks said:


> No it isn't. It's more private, easy to find a secluded spot in a park with lots of trees whereas a ring where the event is organized and there's loads of people filming it. f**k that.
> 
> I'm sick of these excuses, I'm willing to fight tomorrow any place, f**k it, my house, his house, a park, a street. Name the place.


 so park with no trees wouldn't work? any particular type of trees?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> No it isn't. It's more private, easy to find a secluded spot in a park with lots of trees whereas a ring where the event is organized and there's loads of people filming it. f**k that.
> 
> I'm sick of these excuses, I'm willing to fight tomorrow any place, f**k it, my house, his house, a park, a street. Name the place.


 If you fight in a ring there's no chance anyone one gets arrested for affray.

*Affray* Definition: A *fight* between *two* or more *persons* in a public place so as to cause terror to the public. A common law criminal offence comprised of the public *fighting* of *two* or more *persons* to the terror of the public. ... An *affray* which occurred in Court or on church grounds would be severely punished.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

What about next to a boxing ring. Not actually inside it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Nobodies organising anything properly. These pair aren't fu**ing you tube celebs. If it's just a straightener they could fight anywhere they want, a fights a fight. s**t like this brings a new level to the term internet hard men it's laughable.


 All I said was we will meet up at a boxing gym or similar and have it out. Be already said im

not Mohammed 'I'm ard' Bruce lee, just a few years of KB. I won't fight in a park or anything daft. Just turn up sort it out and be done.

No involving the police as he has already rang them on me prior. I'm certainly no celeb he is the one going on about publicity. But I'm fighting in a place where people fight not a public park ffs


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

More chance of seeing the wank off in the wetherspoons toilets than this fight lads.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@drwae could you please reassure @EpicSquats thst your the man for this job, the whole of ukm will be depending on you.

just explain how passionate about wanking blokes of in toilets you are and how you have been fascinated by spunk from a very young age.

how many wank offs have you refereed in Mecca bingo toilets?

how they settle disputes in there.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@anna1 I'll fight you, loser has to suck the winner off. Up for it?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> All I said was we will meet up at a boxing gym or similar and have it out. Be already said im
> 
> not Mohammed 'I'm ard' Bruce lee, just a few years of KB. I won't fight in a park or anything daft. Just turn up sort it out and be done.
> 
> No involving the police as he has already rang them on me prior. I'm certainly no celeb he is the one going on about publicity. But I'm fighting in a place where people fight not a public park ffs


 How about in the ring, no charities involved, no audience, just you two going at it?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 I'll fight you, loser has to suck the winner off. Up for it?


 You just want to suck @anna1's dick don't you mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You just want to suck @anna1's dick don't you mate.


 Rumbled


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> As long as there is no throwing sand in the eyes, or uppercuts, and if there's a ring I'm not fighting
> 
> Thai sounds good though, so no mouth or throat punches, should probably stay away from the belly too
> 
> OK if we just kick each others legs?


 If it's a desert, how the bloody hell am I supposed to grab something to cheat and not fight fair?

Do you realise you are asking me to go against the grain of my very existence?

We'll just have to find a park. There's this huge flower and herb place (forgot name) full of families, OAPs and small kiddies. That'll do.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

sjacks said:


> No it isn't. It's more private, easy to find a secluded spot in a park with lots of trees whereas a ring where the event is organized and there's loads of people filming it. f**k that.
> 
> I'm sick of these excuses, I'm willing to fight tomorrow any place, f**k it, my house, his house, a park, a street. Name the place.


 It would have to be filmed either way so if the cops did get involved there was evidence it was agreed to by both parties and no-one took the piss


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> All I said was we will meet up at a boxing gym or similar and have it out. Be already said im
> 
> not Mohammed 'I'm ard' Bruce lee, just a few years of KB. I won't fight in a park or anything daft. Just turn up sort it out and be done.
> 
> No involving the police as he has already rang them on me prior. I'm certainly no celeb he is the one going on about publicity. But I'm fighting in a place where people fight not a public park ffs


 Fair enough if you want to rule out any chance of getting into bother.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> More chance of seeing the wank off in wetherspoons the toilets than this fight lads.


 Definitely get more people watching


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> If it's a desert, how the bloody hell am I supposed to grab something to cheat and not fight fair?
> 
> Do you realise you are asking me to go against the grain of my very existence?
> 
> We'll just have to find a park. There's this huge flower and herb place (forgot name) full of families, OAPs and small kiddies. That'll do.


 What time is it the busiest with those vulnerable people? We can arrange it for then

And you're right, we should bring weapons, in particular ones that are likely to go flying and hit someone close by


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> How about in the ring, no charities involved, no audience, just you two going at it?


 Yeh absolutely fine! I just thought would be nice to try n raise a few quid


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Has anyone from UKM ever met up and fought before?
> 
> Last time this happened was @trey1 and @LeeDaLifter Trey was there waiting but Lee never showed up, was disappointing :lol:


 fu**ing hour of my life I will never get back lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 I'll fight you, loser has to suck the winner off. Up for it?


 In .. sucker


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> fu**ing hour of my life I will never get back lol


 It was an hour well spent entertaining us back here, and an hour well spent making Lee look like a shitty arse :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Fair enough if you want to rule out any chance of getting into bother.


 That's all it is, he has already called cops on me 

This way there's no police, no weapons just a proper legit fight.

@sjacks has said &anywhere' yet he won't fight in a gym where no offences are committed and he can't cry to the cops


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> It was an hour well spent entertaining us back here, and an hour well spent making Lee look like a shitty arse :lol:


 I was proper pissed off after for wasting my time lol

so I wound the c**t up enough to smash his gaff up


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

What about in a boxing ring disguised as a park? @sjacks


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> What time is it the busiest with those vulnerable people? We can arrange it for then
> 
> And you're right, we should bring weapons, in particular ones that are likely to go flying and hit someone close by


 Ran outta likes.

Blew em all on this frikkin thread!

I think them two are the only serious ones. Us f**kers just come to rip.the piss and make silly suggestions.

Meanwhile, you get off on this curious notion of "fair fight" plus your prized elf n safety manual

There ain't gonna be no fight.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> It was an hour well spent entertaining us back here, and an hour well spent making Lee look like a shitty arse :lol:


 Bit harsh mate, Lee wanted to fight but he'd gone too radge on the bag, he got trapped after the ceiling fell in on him. I heard his landlord found him 3 days later heavy bag on top of him and pool of piss underneath him.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

To be honest. All jokes aside. I actually think @sjacks is probably an actual animal and would probably batter the f'uck out of sausage. He has similar features to those who have missing chromosomes and have you ever been hugged or hand shaked one? strong as f.uck. Then you factor in that he's clearly not all there, some rage issues. I would have Sjacks down as the winner in a normal scrap situation. But, I believe he's running from the ring because there would be rules, training and a good cardio ability needed. I would have the Sausage down as a winner in the ring.

That's my thoughts on this comical situation.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> I was proper pissed off after for wasting my time lol
> 
> so I wound the c**t up enough to smash his gaff up


 Those were good days, he was never the same after he disappeared then came back some weeks later, you broke his mojo I think :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Bit harsh mate, Lee wanted to fight but he'd gone too radge on the bag, he got trapped after the ceiling fell in on him. I heard his landlord found him 3 days later heavy bag on top of him and pool of piss underneath him.


 Ah so that's where he went, I thought his neighbour had turned their WiFi off :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Early prediction is

close close fight early doors

sausage takes control using his 3 foot height advantage keeping jacks at range leading with his jab

jacks gos balls 2 wall trying to close the distance but gets clipped with a counter lands smack bang in the middle of his slaphead

sausage kicks on and wins by way of submission - rear naked fisting making sjacks tap

controversy then happens when sausage waps out his sausage and spunks on jacks face to add insult to injury

sjacks returns to ukm denying the incident claiming it was gcmax who lost not him


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's all it is, he has already called cops on me
> 
> This way there's no police, no weapons just a proper legit fight.
> 
> @sjacks has said &anywhere' yet he won't fight in a gym where no offences are committed and he can't cry to the cops


 Hey pussy, I'll fight you anywhere, I'll even knock on your door, no 45 right? Invite me over. You can also come round to my house, you have my address.

If you want to fight me I WILL fight you but I'm not fighting in a ring with gloves and rules, we do it the old school way - no rules - one of us is getting knocked out.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Early prediction is
> 
> close close fight early doors
> 
> ...


 That's a point, Sausage has to fight @Sjacks and @GCmax at the same time. Hardly fair is it?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Ran outta likes.
> 
> Blew em all on this frikkin thread!
> 
> I think them two are the only serious ones. Us f**kers just come to rip.the piss.


 I`ll be out of likes soon too I think :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Hey pussy, I'll fight you anywhere, I'll even knock on your door, no 45 right? Invite me over. You can also come round to my house, you have my address.
> 
> If you want to fight me I WILL fight you but I'm not fighting in a ring with gloves and rules, we do it the old school way - no rules - one of us is getting knocked out.


 Hmmm, you could do that in an MMA ring right? If you don't agree to that, we'll know you're up to something.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm in the middle of training, this is getting boring.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> That's a point, Sausage has to fight @Sjacks and @GCmax at the same time. Hardly fair is it?


 And Lego boy lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Those were good days, he was never the same after he disappeared then came back some weeks later, you broke his mojo I think :lol:


 I wish lee was here the same time as jacks lol


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Pimp said:


> probably an actual animal and would probably batter the f'uck out of sausage. He has similar features to those who have missing chromosomes and have you ever been hugged or hand shaked one? strong as f.uck. Then you factor in that he's clearly not all there, some rage issues.


 So Sjacks is one of my in-laws then?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> I'm in the middle of training, this is getting boring.


 Switch persona freshen it up


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@sjacks wants to phone the police if he gets battered lol.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sjacks said:


> Hey pussy, I'll fight you anywhere, I'll even knock on your door, no 45 right? Invite me over. You can also come round to my house, you have my address.
> 
> If you want to fight me I WILL fight you but I'm not fighting in a ring with gloves and rules, we do it the old school way - no rules - one of us is getting knocked out.


 In a ring, no gloves no rules it's abdolutely fine with me.... stop swerving it you fanny


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Fking hell.

Someone trained today. All I did all day long was this thread.

Then again, I did do 5 grams from 11pm to 5am.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

This is like when a pro boxer ducks some1 by making stupid demands that won't be met so no fight


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Hmmm, you could do that in an MMA ring right? If you don't agree to that, we'll know you're up to something.


 Yep that's absolutely fine with me 100% If we can take it to the floor you can't fight with full gloves anyway


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> In a ring, no gloves no rules it's abdolutely fine with me.... stop swerving it you fanny


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Fking hell.
> 
> Someone trained today. All I did all day long was this thread.
> 
> Then again, I did do 5 grams from 11pm to 5am.


 5 grams in one day? Gains brah, gains.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> 5 grams in one day? Gains brah, gains.


 So a no holds barred fight in the ring then? No charity, no audience? Don't chicken out Jackie boy. No excuses now.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BJust to clarify - the only stipulation I have is that we fight in a ring.... that's it.

its the fanny that starts making wild demands about parks and s**t

no point in this carrying on any further, when he grows up (mentally) and agrees to fight in a ring like normal sane people I'm in


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> So a no holds barred fight in the ring then? No charity, no audience? Don't chicken out Jackie boy. No excuses now.


 Yes definitely, yell me when and where


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Ah nothing will happen.

It's like a "date" with your wife. Mood has to be good. Finances has to be good. Tickets and bookings pre-bought. Taxi arranged. Hotel arranged. Then no sex.

Whereas when she was a girlfriend there's action regardless of planning.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> In a ring, no gloves no rules it's abdolutely fine with me.... stop swerving it you fanny


 You have my address, I have your address, this can be solved VERY EASILY but you're a colossal pussy who won't fight unless it's a controlled environment.

Invite me over to your house tomorrow, we fight then I f**k your mum and she makes me a sandwich, job done.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

"It has to be on a park or it's not a real fight" said no one ever.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> You have my address, I have your address, this can be solved VERY EASILY but you're a colossal pussy who won't fight unless it's a controlled environment.
> 
> Invite me over to your house tomorrow, we fight then I f**k your mum and she makes me a sandwich, job done.


 How is a no holds barred fight in a ring controlled you tit. What can you do in the park that you can't in a ring? (except run away, bring a weapon, hide etc. )


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> How is a no holds barred fight in a ring controlled you tit.


 It's clear he won't do anything, probably never has. Always backs out of everything, anyone else would be up for it but not that little pussy


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> What can you do in the park that you can't in a ring?


 Bury a 50 BMG?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Bury a 50 BMG?


 Something you need to confess AOB?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Could have been so different if Hacjs had used the word field instead of park.

Its good enough for the gypos


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

you could both try cock docking with each other...

might brake the ice


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Something you need to confess AOB?


 Hah! Very sharp mate!

Already confessed two pages ago. I've never hit anyone. Ever. I grab whatever available.

I'll never pass your or @Cypionate fair play rules.

In other words I'd nominate a park with trees, not an invigilated ring. Collect the gun. Shoot Haunted while he's still warming and stretching. And foam rollering.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

My money is only for charity. Am not funding some scrap in the park for a pair of top rolling gangstas.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

There's no guarantee of fair play in a park. @Sjacks could bring a knife or anything. Defo up to something.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ring, gloves and ref otherwise it's just a petty scrap


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Oioi said:


> a pair of top rolling gangstas.


 If they were gangsters they wouldve stabbed each other by now.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Hah! Very sharp mate!
> 
> Already confessed two pages ago. I've never hit anyone. Ever. I grab whatever available.
> 
> ...


 Good luck getting a shot on me whilst im doing star jumps


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry man. Pissed away all my likes like an 18 year old on his first visit to a whorehouse


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Sorry man. Pissed away all my likes like an 18 year old on his first visit to a whorehouse


 Pssst.... I found a way to trick the forum into giving infinite laughs and likes, you quote the person and do this

:thumb

or this

:lol:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's clear he won't do anything, probably never has. Always backs out of everything, anyone else would be up for it but not that little pussy


 You're the pussy, sausage boy > chatting s**t online about fighting me then when I say yes you won't do it anywhere except in a ring :lol: :lol:

People will always remember you are a pansy who is too afraid to confront people in real life, instead you just make threats online.

I'm finishing off my training session now, better than talking to a cowardly piece of excrement like you. see ya cnut.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Thread so far ..

Haunted and sjacks want to fight....let's go baby let's go...

Sjacks will fight anywhere !

Haunted wants to fight in the ring...(good man)

Jack's now wants a 60/40 split.

He won't fight in the ring.

Sjacks don't want to fight in the ring because he bumps his head on the bottom rope when he walks into the ring.

I will be the impartial ref .


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Pssst.... I found a way to trick the forum into giving infinite laughs and likes, you quote the person and do this
> 
> :thumb
> 
> ...


 f**k that! Open multiple accounts and adopt multiple personas and mannerisms!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> You're the pussy, sausage boy > chatting s**t online about fighting me then when I say yes you won't do it anywhere except in a ring :lol: :lol:
> 
> People will always remember you are a pansy who is too afraid to confront people in real life, instead you just make threats online.
> 
> I'm finishing off my training session now, better than talking to a cowardly piece of excrement like you. see ya cnut.


 Just fight him in the ring .....

Or are you scared.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> You're the pussy, sausage boy > chatting s**t online about fighting me then when I say yes you won't do it anywhere except in a ring :lol: :lol:
> 
> People will always remember you are a pansy who is too afraid to confront people in real life, instead you just make threats online.
> 
> I'm finishing off my training session now, better than talking to a cowardly piece of excrement like you. see ya cnut.


 Since when is a ring not real life you nutcase?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> f**k that! Open multiple accounts and adopt multiple personas and mannerisms!


 :lol: You'd need the energy of 5 men for th..... oh wait


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Something you need to confess AOB?


 Come to my office in the day. I got all sorts of s**t hidden.

Come to my curry house in the night. I got all sorts of s**t hidden.

Open the false floor of my car boot. I got all sorts of s**t in place of a spare wheel.

My current wife hides my s**t when I'm on tren, but puts them back when I'm on deca.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Here's a video of the well known coward Mike Tyson who would only fight in a boxing ring. What a pussy. When people hear the name 'Tyson' they think of a person who hasn't got the balls to fight on the park.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@sjacks reminded me of that Deontay Wilder fella, only hes white, short, fat n bald....

He's the maddest man on the planet...


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Just fight him in the ring .....
> 
> Or are you scared.


 He's the one who is scared because he wants to fight in the ring as it's a controlled environment. I even offered to come round to the cnuts house - silence. Said he could come round to my house anytime - silence. Let's face it m8, he's a pussy and all he wants to do is troll with this thread.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Why don't you make it fair.....
> 
> no ring....
> 
> ...


 Points for distance aswell


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> He's the one who is scared because he wants to fight in the ring as it's a controlled environment. I even offered to come round to the cnuts house - silence. Said he could come round to my house anytime - silence. Let's face it m8, he's a pussy and all he wants to do is troll with this thread.


 Rubbish . You running scared like a ikle itsy bitsy chicken... you rootn tootn yella belly.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> He's the one who is scared because he wants to fight in the ring as it's a controlled environment. I even offered to come round to the cnuts house - silence. Said he could come round to my house anytime - silence. Let's face it m8, he's a pussy and all he wants to do is troll with this thread.


 Nah, you're the pussy. Acting like you really want the fight but scared to step into the ring. Lame. You can't act like you don't give a fvck and want to fight anywhere and then refuse a fight in the ring. It makes no sense. Just sounds like you're ducking it.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Rubbish . You running scared like a ikle itsy bitsy chicken... you rootn tootn yella belly.


 OMG! And your posts are normally so polite, neutral and well-balanced!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> Here's a video of the well known coward Mike Tyson who would only fight in a boxing ring. What a pussy. When people hear the name 'Tyson' they think of a person who hasn't got the balls to fight on the park.


 He was a professional boxer who fought in the ring for a a living, you fcuktard. He wasn't a frustrated little sausage on a bodybuilding forum. Nice comparison...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Sjacks: I'll fight anywhere, any place, any time you pussy.

Also Sjacks: Not in the ring! Not the ring!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Tyson's fights out of the ring would have been far more brutal than in it. Mitch Green would attest to that.

I can see the logic of fighting in a ring if it's pre planned though, less chance of repercussions.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Sjacks: I'll fight anywhere, any place, any time you pussy.
> 
> Also Sjacks: Not in the ring! Not the ring!


 Real men fight it out in the ring

Chaves fight in the street where they can sucker punch and run

Next we will hear @sjacks say why don't you pick on someon your own size... lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Fight him in the ring tough guy ...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Real men fight it out in the ring
> 
> Chaves fight in the street where they can sucker punch and run
> 
> Next we will hear @sjacks say why don't you pick on someon your own size... lol


 Playing devils advocate here mate, that's not true.

Rings are for fighting with rules. You dont need a ring for a straightener.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Playing devils advocate here mate, that's not true.
> 
> Rings are for fighting with rules. You dont need a ring for a straightener.


 That was all good and well back in the day. Even then you couldn't trust the bloke you had your disagreement with would not to copper you up when hes being fed through a straw.

I've had many a tentative time waiting for the old bill to knock at the door...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

The-Real-Deal said:


> That was all good and well back in the day. Even then you couldn't trust the bloke you had your disagreement with not to copper you up when hes being fed through a straw.


 They still happen regularly mate. Am I right in thinking you grew up Walker way didn't you? It's almost a monthly event still over there.

They need to kiss and make up really.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> You dont need a ring for a straightener.


 No you don't, you knock on his door. Not happening.

Charity or stop chatting balllllls


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> They still happen regularly mate. Am I right in thinking you grew up Walker way didn't you? It's almost a monthly event still over there.
> 
> They need to kiss and make up really.


 Always will be in Walker lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> Always will be in Walker lol


 Lol aye it's rough over there these days. That's coming from someone who grew up in the West End


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Lol aye it's rough over there these days. That's coming from someone who grew up in the West End


 Grew up in Heaton but lived Walker, West End, Byker etc


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

sjacks said:


> He's the one who is scared because he wants to fight in the ring as it's a controlled environment. I even offered to come round to the cnuts house - silence. Said he could come round to my house anytime - silence. Let's face it m8, he's a pussy and all he wants to do is troll with this thread.


 Why are you acting like you'd fight anybody in real life? You're a pale bald hobbit with a Norwood 6 hairline who still wears white Gola socks from JJB. You've never had a fight in your life and if he came round to your house you wouldn't answer the front door.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> In .. sucker


 Iv seen your lips, I think you'd give decent head.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> Grew up in Heaton but lived Walker, West End, Byker etc


 We lived Fenham, Elswick. s**t holes, I had mates from Heaton and Walker, I used to prefer it over there. Loved starting a night out at the Corner House, weird mix of people in the 90's you'd get the posh lot, students and then some proper wrong uns from Byker and Walker.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

True warriors fight not in a park or a ring but on a walkway barely a squat stance wide above a pit of spikes


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> We lived Fenham, Elswick. s**t holes, I had mates from Heaton and Walker, I used to prefer it over there. Loved starting a night out at the Corner House, weird mix of people in the 90's you'd get the posh lot, students and then some proper wrong uns from Byker and Walker.


 Lived on Hadrian road in Fenham when I was really young lol, Yea corner house, the Chillingham arms, Tanners arms, forgot the name of it now but a little bar in byker with a beer garden across the road from it overlooking the Tyne, good days, had a lot of fun back then


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Henda83 said:


> True warriors fight not in a park or a ring but on a walkway barely a squat stance wide above a pit of spikes
> 
> View attachment 164843


 I fu**ing loved that game as a kid.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Henda83 said:


> True warriors fight not in a park or a ring but on a walkway barely a squat stance wide above a pit of spikes
> 
> View attachment 164843


 Would a scaffolding plank layed on top of a pile of bricks over a patch of nettles do?


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> I fu**ing loved that game as a kid.


 Same here mate, wasted an entire summer holidays off school playing on the mega drive


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Would a scaffolding plank layed on top of a pile of bricks over a patch of nettles do?


 @Matt6210 your chance to shine here bro


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Iv seen your lips, I think you'd give decent head.


 I've seen your ears . I could poke at them all day

x


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I fu**ing loved that game as a kid.


 Jacks look a bit like a shorter version of goro


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> @Matt6210 your chance to shine here bro


 Thanks bro

that doesn't sound like it would pass the SG4:15 regulations to me...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> that doesn't sound like it would pass the SG4:15 regulations to me...


 f**k the regulations, this is a street fight. If it collapses and they both get stung so be it.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MR RIGSBY said:


> f**k the regulations, this is a street fight. If it collapses and they both get stung so be it.


 It wouldn't be fair tho, the fall would be a lot further for sjacks


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> that doesn't sound like it would pass the SG4:15 regulations to me...


 Which CISRS are you then? Scafolder or Advanced scafolder? Scafolder or above will be subject to pics or talking B0llox as always.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> It wouldn't be fair tho, the fall would be a lot further for sjacks


 True, back to the ring it is.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Which CISRS are you then? Scafolder or Advanced scafolder? Scafolder or above will be subject to pics or talking B0llox as always.


 Part 2 mate


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> It wouldn't be fair tho, the fall would be a lot further for sjacks


 The only one who has fallen is your m8 sausage boy, out of this thread like a pussy.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> The only one who has fallen is your m8 sausage boy, out of this thread like a pussy.


 tuck tailed and done one bro


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> tuck tailed and done one bro


 @sjacks is the real hard man. Remember that fight he had? No, me neither.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> @sjacks is the real hard man. Remember that fight he had? No, me neither.


 I heard he punched @GCMAX up..... that's why he left the forum exactly the same time @sjacks joined.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> @sjacks is the real hard man. Remember that fight he had? No, me neither.


 He beat up Beetlejuice


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Tyson's fights out of the ring would have been far more brutal than in it. Mitch Green would attest to that.
> 
> I can see the logic of fighting in a ring if it's pre planned though, less chance of repercussions.


 Mitch Green story's a great one :lol: would love to see the one man show Tyson did.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> They still happen regularly mate. Am I right in thinking you grew up Walker way didn't you? It's almost a monthly event still over there.
> 
> They need to kiss and make up really.


 Yeah mate I have/had a wide stomping ground, Walker, Byker, Heaton , Gosforth high street, Long Benton, Benton, Forest hall Wallsend and the Town. Quite a few of my close mates had some choice pubs in all those areas, everyone was well connected who moved those circles. A couple of my mate were pro boxers and we would all get hammered when they won a decent purse...Ah the good old days... I've been away from that scene for over 12 years now and its good to hear men can still sort out their differences without the involvement of the old bill. That said depending on how damaged someone ends up that sometimes cant be avoided. I won't go into any great detail on an open forum. :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I heard he punched @GCMAX up..... that's why he left the forum exactly the same time @sjacks joined.


 To be fair sjacks could have killed gcmax and is just wearing his face


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I've seen your ears . I could poke at them all day
> 
> x


 No sure what that means but post up a sat night pic for the ukm team? Pretty please


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> To be fair sjacks could have killed gcmax and is just wearing his face


 That's a conspiracy theory mate,

@sjacks went Hannibal lector on @GCMAX and is a completely different person just wearing his face.

explains the hair then no hair...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

If no one is fighting, can I still knock on someone's door and f**k their mum???


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> If no one is fighting, can I still knock on someone's door and f**k their mum???


 It's the weekend lad, anything goes.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> If no one is fighting, can I still knock on someone's door and f**k their mum???


 Sure, bring some rope and I'll tie you up and throw you in my boot, then were off to Sausages's house in Donny for a threesome. Bring lube.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Sure, bring some rope and I'll tie you up and throw you in my boot, then were off to Sausages's house in Donny for a threesome. Bring lube.


 You'll have a sore arse on Monday bro.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

sjacks said:


> Sure, bring some rope and I'll tie you up and throw you in my boot, then were off to Sausages's house in Donny for a threesome. Bring lube.


 On my way, have you got a t-shirt I could borrow? I left the house without one


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Real men fight it out in the ring
> 
> Chaves fight in the street where they can sucker punch and run
> 
> *Next we will hear @sjacks say why don't you pick on someon your own size... lol *


 @Poolside your Mrs game?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

3.5 hours left before Cyberdyne Systems launch Skynet.

After that, the world will change.

@Haunted_Sausage, even if he loses or has a no-show, will build a time machine and climb into it into summer 2018.

Bang-bang bang bang bang! Bang-bang bang bang bang!

I gonna watch all 5 of them today.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> just you and sausage in the ring


 Is this on Sky sports?



Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's all it is, he has already called cops on me
> 
> This way there's no police, no weapons just a proper legit fight.
> 
> @sjacks has said &anywhere' yet he won't fight in a gym where no offences are committed and he can't cry to the cops


 Did the cops pay you a visit?



EpicSquats said:


> "It has to be on a park or it's not a real fight" said no one ever.


 Just back from Canada and whilst hiking through the canyons in the more touristy bits I saw these signs.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is this on Sky sports?
> 
> Did the cops pay you a visit?
> 
> ...


 "I think sjacks is a sane normal geezer"

"said no one ever."


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is this on Sky sports?
> 
> Did the cops pay you a visit?
> 
> ...


 Wow the guy has gone worldwide


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> "I think sjacks is a sane normal geezer"
> 
> "said no one ever."


 That's where you're wrong. @GCmax says that to himself every morning while looking in the bathroom mirror and flexing.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> That's where you're wrong. @GCmax says that to himself every morning while looking in the bathroom mirror and flexing.


 When shaving his body hair and combing his hair over.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> View attachment 164887


 Why are you ducking the fight in the ring? Have you been banned from all boxing gyms in the country by the police for touching people? Be honest.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Why are you ducking the fight in the ring? Have you been banned from all boxing gyms in the country by the police for touching people? Be honest.


 He's not allowed in boxing gyms after the incident with the Wakefield under 11's boxing class.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

sjacks said:


> View attachment 164887


 This is ur best post on this site ever


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

sjacks said:


> View attachment 164887


 Puff or Poof?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

trey1 said:


> This is ur best post on this site ever


 And still it's 'Autastic'.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> And still it's 'Autastic'.


 Is that where you had a good Autumn?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

EpicSquats said:


> What about in a boxing ring disguised as a park? @sjacks


 Autastic!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Why are you ducking the fight in the ring? Have you been banned from all boxing gyms in the country by the police for touching people? Be honest.





Matt6210 said:


> He's not allowed in boxing gyms after the incident with the Wakefield under 11's boxing class.


 Yep until he is man enough to step into the ring with me he will always be known as the f**got of the forum. "I'll fight you anywhere" (providing it's not a designated place where the police wont intervene and save my bald midget ass)

i bet he wants it in a park a bystanders think some 6' 3" guy is knocking about a fat 14 year old with receding hair


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> He's not allowed in boxing gyms after the incident with the Wakefield under 11's boxing class.


 The one where he tried grooming them but got a savage beating as they're all bigger than him?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> The one where he tried grooming them but got a savage beating as they're all bigger than him?


 Maybe he doesn't want to get in a ring after what happend when he was in thunderdome?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

After sjacks being battered around the ring for the past few weeks, this thread has seen a reincarnation, almost phoenix-like from the ashes, and he is gaining some credibility and, dare I say it, respectability again.

I'm from Birkenhead and all issues are sorted out with a fist fight, first place that can be found to be honest and most play by the rules. I did get part of my ear bitten off in one of these straighteners when I was 19 but you should have seen the state of the phaggot who did it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> After sjacks being battered around the ring for the past few weeks, this thread has seen a reincarnation, almost phoenix-like from the ashes, and he is gaining some credibility and, dare I say it, respectability again.
> 
> I'm from Birkenhead and all issues are sorted out with a fist fight, first place that can be found to be honest and most play by the rules. I did get part of my ear bitten off in one of these straighteners when I was 19 but you should have seen the state of the phaggot who did it :lol: :lol:


 Are you another Balding interwebz hero?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yep until he is man enough to step into the ring with me he will always be known as the f**got of the forum. "I'll fight you anywhere" (providing it's not a designated place where the police wont intervene and save my bald midget ass)
> 
> i bet he wants it in a park a bystanders think some 6' 3" guy is knocking about a fat 14 year old with receding hair


 Sausage boy still talking sh1t after running away from his challenge me to a fight thread.

Sort your head out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pimp said:


> Are you another Balding interwebz hero?


 I am 100% bald.

Not sure about the interwebz hero part though.

This is my blog and it has vids of lifts in OP :

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307593-hg2018/?do=embed


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Sort your head out.


 hahahahahahah amazing.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sjacks said:


> Sausage boy still talking sh1t after running away from his challenge me to a fight thread.
> 
> Sort your head out.


 Running away? Your the one who is too scared to fight me in a ring... you know, the place where sane people fight.

Instead you offer a scrap in a park where we will end up getting arrested. You've already called the cops on me before now cuz your evidently scared of me.

I don't know why you wouldn't fight in a ring.... oh I do. It's because your scared, it's ok, if I was you I'd be scared.


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

All this talk about someone getting done in the ring

al put some money in for charity if it goes ahead, doubt it will like


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Plate1 said:


> All this talk about someone getting done in the ring


 Your favourite topic no doubt :lol: :lol:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Running away? Your the one who is too scared to fight me in a ring... you know, the place where sane people fight.
> 
> Instead you offer a scrap in a park where we will end up getting arrested. You've already called the cops on me before now cuz your evidently scared of me.
> 
> I don't know why you wouldn't fight in a ring.... oh I do. It's because your scared, it's ok, if I was you I'd be scared.


 Scared of you? You have arms like drainpipes, your toes and fingers are rotting and you have a slipped disc, you would get demolished by me very quickly and you know it which is why you ducked out of a fight ANYWHERE other than a ring. I already offered to come round to your house and sort it, or you can come round to mine but you won't because you're a wimp.

I'm not going to bother responding to anymore of your comments because cowards aren't worth my time.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Plate1 said:


> All this talk about someone getting done in the ring


 I got done in the ring once and it didn't half make my eyes water

Not doing that again


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> This is ur best post on this site ever


 Said no one ever....


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> Your favourite topic no doubt :lol: :lol:


 all over it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

£500 on sausage


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sjacks said:


> Scared of you? You have arms like drainpipes, your toes and fingers are rotting and you have a slipped disc, you would get demolished by me very quickly and you know it which is why you ducked out of a fight ANYWHERE other than a ring. I already offered to come round to your house and sort it, or you can come round to mine but you won't because you're a wimp.
> 
> I'm not going to bother responding to anymore of your comments because cowards aren't worth my time.


 And even with my health ailments I would still destroy your midget baldy ass. Anyone who was actually willing would fight in a ring.... you know I would knock you all over that's why you don't dare! Simple as that, your a scared little pussy! What's your objection for fighting in a ring? It's the same as anywhere else except YOU CANT GO RUNNING TO THE POLICE after I've knocked you into next week.

you will only fight in the street which will result in police getting involved. Your the sort of loser that has to hide behind others, the police even mods on forums!

Total fu**ing loser, prove your not and fight in a ring like normal people do. You'd learn a valuable lesson from it as well


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> £500 on sausage


 All proceeds to go to a charity of my choosing. @Oioi has already put a bag of sand up. But unfortunately slap head won't fight in a ring as he is too scared. He knows I won't fight him in a fu**ing park because he will simply call the police on me AGAIN.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Plate1 said:


> All this talk about someone getting done in the ring
> 
> al put some money in for charity if it goes ahead, doubt it will like


 If baldy grows a pair and agrees to fight in a ring like any normal person would agree to then it will be great! Can video it and upload it to here and any donations can go to a charity of the victors choosing. So basically, any charity I decide.

But he's scared that's why he won't fight in a ring.....


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> And even with my health ailments I would still *destroy your midget baldy ass*. Anyone who was actually willing would fight in a ring.... you know I would knock you all over that's why you don't dare! Simple as that, your a scared little pussy! What's your objection for fighting in a ring? It's the same as anywhere else except YOU CANT GO RUNNING TO THE POLICE after I've knocked you into next week.
> 
> you will only fight in the street which will result in police getting involved. Your the sort of loser that has to hide behind others, the police even mods on forums!
> 
> Total fu**ing loser, prove your not and fight in a ring like normal people do. You'd learn a valuable lesson from it as well


 in x2


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@sjacks why don't you want to fight in the ring?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @sjacks why don't you want to fight in the ring?


 Because he knows I would leather him! He knows I won't fight in a fu**ing park so it's his way of trying to duck out of it without losing face. Or so he thinks anyway....

even stevie wonder can see he's backing out like a fanny


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> £500 on sausage


 We know you spend tonnes on sausage already. You don't have to shout it out

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> We know you spend tonnes on sausage already. You don't have to shout it out
> 
> x


 comments like that don't really help your cause Al lol x

speaking of sausage, generally what do you prefer, length or girth?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> comments like that don't really help your cause Al lol x
> 
> speaking of sausage, generally what do you prefer, length or girth?


 Taste

x


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Taste
> 
> x


 Mine tastes of Helmet cheddar....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mine is orange and tastes of Wotsits, so I'm told


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Mine is orange and tastes of Wotsits, so I'm told


 @Heavyassweights can you confirm?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

This is how I see it going...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> This is how I see it going...


 Those guys can move! It's defo not sjacks though... far too much hair and much more skill.

the biggest give away was that they're in a ring, he's too scared for any of that action


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> @sjacks why don't you want to take it in the ring?


 Corrected.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

What's happenin chaps @sjacks @Haunted_Sausage

Fight goin ahead?

2 get the ball rolling why doesn't one of u call the other out properly. Proper call out can't be turned down without being a pussy hole

@Haunted_Sausage is pussy so far so

@sjacks call the c**t out! Make it happen and then chin the pussy

exanple call out


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll happily stump up money for winner's charity if it's a fair organised fight not some back alley brawl.

My prediction, sausage to gan raj and end up sticking his f**ked up toes in jacks unconscious pie hole just to rub salt in.


----------



## dcm (May 22, 2016)

Hehehe

jacks said he will even come to your house to lay down the smacketh!

I think the pans getting too hot for the sausage... :lol:


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I'll lay cash on it for charity. f**k it, I'll even buy an alt-fit tshirt if spacks mans up!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

dannymart said:


> Hehehe
> 
> jacks said he will even come to your house to lay down the smacketh!
> 
> I think the pans getting too hot for the sausage... :lol:


 Lol not at all, I will fight him in any ring by whatever rules he wants. He's already called the cops on me prior. Owt in public won't go well... however! A proper fight in a ring (you know, like normal people do) and I'm well up for it! 100%

ive just seen he really is 5' 5" as well! That's hilarious I was taller than that when I was 10 year old lol

fight in a ring as was originally proposed, proceeds to go to charity. If we're doing it, it's going to be done properly


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Fina said:


> I'll lay cash on it for charity. f**k it, *I'll even buy an alt-fit tshirt* if spacks mans up!


 Woah woah! Let's not get too hasty shall we? You can't un-purchase one of those terrible fruit of the loom printed Tees too easily. Do you wanna be known as the guy that bought one of them? Honestly?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Sjacks can donate a fridge freezer or something to charity


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Still nothing gwarning?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Oioi said:


> Still nothing gwarning?


 Nothing at all.

I grinded against some dirty harlot in leather pants tonight and had a brief thought: should I bother tormenting a complete and utter sausage ****tard or get knee deep in pussy... not sorry to say, pussy won.


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

sjacks said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> I grinded against some dirty harlot in leather pants tonight and had a brief thought: should I bother tormenting a complete and utter sausage ****tard or get knee deep in pussy... not sorry to say, pussy won.


 What did she say when she realised you weren't kneeling on your shoes to make yourself look like a midget as a Halloween costume and you actually are that short?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> I grinded against some dirty harlot in leather pants tonight and had a brief thought: should I bother tormenting a complete and utter sausage ****tard or get knee deep in pussy... not sorry to say, pussy won.


 Ow dear...... in all likelihood this "dirty harlot in leather pants" would have been a snatched child in a Halloween costume!!!

do you go for children because they are the same height as you?

or just because your a fu**ing bald little nonce?

Also is the balding comb over essential if you want to abuse children?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

sjacks said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> *I grinded against some dirty harlot in leather pants* tonight and had a brief thought: should I bother tormenting a complete and utter sausage ****tard or get knee deep in pussy... not sorry to say, pussy won.


 Doesn't sound rapey at all :huh:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

@sjacks walking home with his 'harlot' last night.....


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> I grinded against some dirty harlot in leather pants tonight and had a brief thought: should I bother tormenting a complete and utter sausage ****tard or get knee deep in pussy... not sorry to say, pussy won.


 No.... no you didn't...

You played Fifa alone. Ate a microwave meal..alone ....then browsed BDSM porn then went to bed..alone...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lego Body said:


> No.... no you didn't...
> 
> You played Fifa alone. Ate a microwave meal..alone ....then browsed BDSM porn whilst wannking off into your xmas tree then went to bed..alone...


 edited for accuracy

@sjacks why dont you just fight in the ring and stop being beta as fcuk


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

wtf wanking into the christmas tree, im fu**ing crying


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Lego Body said:


> No.... no you didn't...
> 
> You played Fifa alone. Ate a microwave meal..alone ....then browsed BDSM porn then went to bed..alone...


 Taking the Clubber Lang approach and doing everything alone before fight night.


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

Pimp said:


> Taking the Clubber Lang approach and doing everything alone before fight night.


 I'm surprised the nonce hasn't suggested online boxing instead of stepping up like what a real man would and participate in an organised fight.

His death threat against me fizzled out. Maybe he meant call of duty or whatever the kids play these days.. wonder if they know they're playing online with a 45yr old dwarf virgin.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Ow dear...... in all likelihood this "dirty harlot in leather pants" would have been a snatched child in a Halloween costume!!!
> 
> do you go for children because they are the same height as you?
> 
> ...


 Shouldn't you be getting some more tokens for your electricity meter? Can't feed that poverty baby in the dark.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Shouldn't you be getting some more tokens for your electricity meter? Can't feed that poverty baby in the dark.


 I don't want to talk to you anymore... so every time you post I'll just answer you in meme form.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Lego Body said:


> No.... no you didn't...
> 
> You played Fifa alone. Ate a microwave meal..alone ....then browsed BDSM porn then went to bed..alone...


 That's your night in, a pissed off little lefty who is frustrated that his one inch penis never gets any use!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I don't want to talk to you anymore... so every time you post I'll just answer you in meme form.


 Get on Jeremy Kyle where you belong you single brain-cell chav!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Get on Jeremy Kyle where you belong you single brain-cell chav!
> 
> View attachment 165091


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

sjacks said:


> That's your night in, a pissed off little lefty who is frustrated that his one inch penis never gets any use!


 I'm STILL unsure if a leftie is a derogatory term or not. Should I be offended.

Can you explain what a leftie is?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

It's amazing jacks is still giving it beans


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

@Matt6210 beanie life


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

All the hard men refuse to fight people in the ring when challenged. Sign of a true warrior/fairy.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oioi said:


> It's amazing jacks is still giving it beans


 He can't be far off this though...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> @Matt6210 beanie life
> 
> View attachment 165095


 P.s I don't drink....


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Gary29 said:


> He can't be far off this though...


 Too delusional for that


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Can't help but think those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones / the lady doth protest too much.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Too delusional for that


 Serious, like he's said so many times before, there's nothing wrong with him.... it's everyone else thst has the issues.

he must of acknowledge it when he originally stopped posting and reinvented himself from @GCMAX tho...

What did it take that time?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Serious, like he's said so many times before,* there's nothing wrong with him*.... it's everyone else thst has the issues.
> 
> he must of acknowledge it when he originally stopped posting and reinvented himself from @GCMAX tho...
> 
> What did it take that time?


 #doesnttouchkids

#halloweenismyfavouritetimeofyear


----------



## Lego Body (Aug 17, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> #doesnttouchkids
> 
> #halloweenismyfavouritetimeofyear


 He must have thought it was a delivery service. Kids walking up to his door.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lego Body said:


> I thought it was a delivery service. Kids walking up to my door.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> I grinded against some dirty harlot in leather pants tonight and had a brief thought: should I bother tormenting a complete and utter sausage ****tard or get *knee deep *in pussy... not sorry to say, pussy won.


 Knee deep .... lol ... I'm surprised you never fell in.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Matt6210 Alright mate, whats the story behind the Nonce tag on sjacks....? Please do tell... Please tell me he ain't been caught fiddling...I thought he was from Wakefeild not the boro...!

You can't be calling him a sex case if its not true mate..


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @Matt6210 Alright mate, whats the story behind the Nonce tag on sjacks....? Please do tell... Please tell me he ain't been caught fiddling...I thought he was from Wakefeild not the boro...!
> 
> You can't be calling him a sex case if its not true mate..


 @Devil will know


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

This is defo a classic thread. Pure comedy from start to finish.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> This is defo a classic thread. Pure comedy from start to finish.


 Haha Yer, proper laugh, where the vids of him?

He bail when people calling him nonny nar nar


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

sjacks said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> I grinded against some dirty harlot in leather pants tonight and had a brief thought: should I bother tormenting a complete and utter sausage ****tard or get knee deep in pussy... not sorry to say, pussy won.


 Hahaha grineded against her shin hahaha tiny PR*ck


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Legendary!! The memes/ pics of sjacks are priceless.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

For me, the best bit about all of it, is that the 10% discount code is still valid for his t-shirts.

L0C3Y


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> This is defo a classic thread. Pure comedy from start to finish.


 I'm glad I could help make a good contribution to the site 

just had to keep pushing him then everyone joined in


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm glad I could help make a good contribution to the site
> 
> just had to keep pushing him then everyone joined in


 @trey1 @LeeDaLifter

He Doesn't look like a nonce at all lads? I don't know what your going on about.....


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

He's naked from the waist down in that photo, apart from white socks.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> @trey1 @LeeDaLifter
> 
> He Doesn't look like a nonce at all lads? I don't know what your going on about.....
> 
> View attachment 168769


 He looks like an easy knockout

Hes smiling coz he had a bath 8 days ago, I'd hate to have that c*nt related to me


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Fina said:


> He's naked from the waist down in that photo, apart from white socks.


 He's never seen a pair of white socks


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> He's never seen a pair of white socks


 Alas, even with a warehouse full of washing machines, he could never get his socks clean


----------

